# 1st toronto air cadet squadron.



## Jonny Boy (6 Apr 2005)

hey my grandpa was part of 61 squadron. it was the 1st toronto air cadet squadron. i was wondering if anyone knew any information about the squadron during the 2nd world war. also if you know where i may be able to get my hands on the shoulder flash for it. i would like to put it with his 2nd world war air force things.

any help would be great. i know there are a few air cadet types around here. lol


----------

